# 342 0-8-0



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

I own a American Flyer S scale #342 0-8-0. Has a 4 wire pin connector. Has a 5th mystery wire. Seems to solder up to something? All 4 to male connector is fine. I'm guessing it's a tender light?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Usually, that 5th wire is for constant voltage to the smoke unit..


----------



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

How can I repair the headlight visor as well? Bent down.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I posted a thread about re-shaping a bent cow catcher on a 290. Check it out...I used a plumbers torch to slightly heat the cow catcher, and gently kept bending the unit back to it's original shape. In your case, I would use the same heat but be VERY CAREFUL as that visor is thin, and could melt easily if you used too much heat. Or just get a repo...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Usually, that 5th wire is for constant voltage to the smoke unit..


Flyernut,
On some loco's does the 5th wire also feed the headlight? 

I was fixing a 282 for someone at our train show last weekend, and the 5th wire was broken off.

I am thinking that the headlight didn't work until I fixed the 5th wire, but I am not sure and haven't consulted the manual yet.
Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 5th wire supplies the smoke unit and headlight if the engine is wired correctly.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> The 5th wire supplies the smoke unit and headlight if the engine is wired correctly.


There ya go, the definite answer. :smilie_daumenpos: And don't forget, the 5th wiring diagram is very different than a 4 wire diagram. Thanks for the additional help guys...:appl:


----------

